# NYU Producing MFA-MBA Dual Degree 2014-15



## PhinaBlue (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello darlings,
Looks like no one has EVER started a thread on NYU's dual degree program for producing, so I'm starting one now. I'm applying for fall 2014.

Would love to have some company on this harrowing application.


----------



## tantalus (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello!!!

I am applying for the MFA/MBA dual degree as well!  I will join you in the lonely and nerve-ravaging wait.  Just turned in the MBA part of my application last night.  Harrowing is the key word.  

PhinaBlue, best and best of luck!  We need as much positive energy and support as we can get!!!!  Last year I heard that ~200 people applied, and they accepted 5.  *sobs*  BUT we can do it!


----------



## PhinaBlue (Jan 7, 2014)

tantalus said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I am applying for the MFA/MBA dual degree as well! I will join you in the lonely and nerve-ravaging wait. Just turned in the MBA part of my application last night. Harrowing is the key word.
> 
> PhinaBlue, best and best of luck! We need as much positive energy and support as we can get!!!! Last year I heard that ~200 people applied, and they accepted 5. *sobs* BUT we can do it!


 Tantalus... Unfortunately, I have decided to not apply after all. I live in LA and don't want to move to New York. But my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## tantalus (Feb 6, 2014)

I got an invitation to interview at Tisch on February 1 and an invitation to interview at Stern on February 3. 

Best of luck to the rest of you!


----------

